# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Just the one word... "kotik"

## kipsta

Im not sure if this is a word or a name. But it's bugging me since a girl I know says to me... 
"sladkih snov kotik" 
I know the "sweet dreams" part, but the kotik part baffles me. 
Any help, translations or possibilities of the meaning are appreciated. 
Thanks  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

In cryllic it is written like this: Котик. This word is a diminutive from the word "кот" which means "cat."

----------


## kipsta

Great! You have just put my mind at ease! that makes more sense now!  ::   
She loves cats  ::  
Many thanks for your prompt help  ::

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

i tink she likes you  ::

----------


## kipsta

::   
if she does, it'd make me a very very happy guy  ::  
it's a long story, and it's been very interesting... so let's see how it turns out  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

She probably uses it to express affection and endearmenet, if you are close. Удачи тебе! I wish you luck!

----------


## JJ

Котик= a little (male)cat, female one is киса/кыса, in this context it's like a "sweetheart".

----------


## Dogboy182

> if she does, it'd make me a very very happy guy  
> it's a long story, and it's been very interesting... so let's see how it turns out

 
БЛЛЛЛЛинннн. 
случилось опять... Русская влюбилась. А когда ж будет моя очередь?   

> Котик= a little (male)cat, female one is киса/кыса, in this context it's like a "sweetheart".

 And киска too? or ?   ::

----------


## JJ

> And киска too? or ?

 Киска = pussy in both meaning. It depends on your naughtiness.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

[quote=JJ] 

> And киска too? or ?  Киска = pussy in both meaning. It depends on your naughtiness.

 
I thought so. But i wasn't sure. So it's like the english "pussy" then. it means "cat" and "..." yep.

----------


## JJ

But usually киска is just a little cat without any another context.

----------


## net surfer

[quote=Dogboy182] 

> Originally Posted by "Dogboy182  And киска too? or ?  :oops:Киска = pussy in both meaning. It depends on your naughtiness. :)   I thought so. But i wasn't sure. So it's like the english "pussy" then. it means "cat" and "..." yep.

 *Kyle*: Dude, what does the note say? *Stan*: Holy crap! It says she wants to meet me at Stark's pond after school. *Kyle*: Whoa! Maybe you can kiss her. *Cartman*: Or slip her the tongue. *Kenny*: Mhhmhmmmh *Stan*: What? How do you know she has a cat?

----------


## br0

> But usually киска is just a little cat without any another context.

 Yeeeah - but it's usually, not always  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

In english "pussy" also means a wimpy guy (it's even in the dictionary as an official definition!" 
If there was two guys who were going to fight, and one guy started to cry, people would call the cry baby a "pussy".

----------


## bad manners

I Russian, that would be "щенок" (puppy).

----------


## net surfer

> I Russian, that would be "щенок" (puppy).

 I think it's not the same. Щенок is kinda "a young boy" but in a rude way. 
a young boy asks a man:
- эй мужик, закурить есть?
- чё сказал, щенок!? ты как со старшими разговариваешь? 
one guy's telling to another:
- иду вчера вечером домой, подходят два щенка с бейсбольными битами и говорят "пацан, дай 100 рублей"
- и чё, дал?
- ага, дал одному... в ухо, а второй сам убежал

----------


## bad manners

There might be differences, but that is as close as it gets, in terms of animal names. As far as I can tell.

----------


## net surfer

I beg to differ. As far as I get it, pussy means "слабак", "маменькин сынок" whereas щенок means "молокосос", "мальчишка". Щенок doesn't imply weakness or cowardice.

----------


## bad manners

"- ага, дал одному... в ухо, а второй сам убежал" No weakness no cowardice?

----------


## net surfer

> "- ага, дал одному... в ухо, а второй сам убежал" No weakness no cowardice?

 Don't try to trick me ;) There's no connection.
It just means that _in this particular case_ it turned out that the guy was not only a "слабак" but also a "щенок". You can't say that it's true in general. It's like I came up to a guy in a red jacket and asked "what time is it?" and he answered "don't know, I don't have a watch" and then I made a conclusion that guys in red jackets didn't have watch.

----------


## bad manners

I'm not trying to trick you. I am saying that there are plenty of contexts when щенок = pussy. Which does not mean that it is always so. They are two different and antagonistic animals, after all.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> I'm not trying to trick you. I am saying that there are plenty of contexts when щенок = pussy. Which does not mean that it is always so. They are two different and antagonistic animals, after all. :-)

 You haven't given any examples yet. And of course they're different like their meanings :)

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  I'm not trying to trick you. I am saying that there are plenty of contexts when щенок = pussy. Which does not mean that it is always so. They are two different and antagonistic animals, after all.    You haven't given any examples yet. And of course they're different like their meanings

 I did.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by alexei  You haven't given any examples yet. And of course they're different like their meanings :)   I did.

 Probably I didn't notice.

----------


## dzh

I totally agree with *alexei* - "щенок" doesn't mean "слабак".
When old guys try to insult the youth - they say "щенок" or sometimes "щегол". 
По поводу "кисок" - в разговоре взрослых людей это почти всегда не то же самое что little cat. Chick, pussy - whatever.

----------


## bad manners

> I totally agree with *alexei* - "щенок" doesn't mean "слабак".

 Which has no relevance whatsoever upon the "щенок" vs "pussy" discussion. 
And I disagree even then. If you really believe that someone is a "слабак", you may loudly call that person "щенок"; if you do not think that a guy is a "слабак", then you will think twice before calling him "щенок". Conversely, if you call somebody "щенок" and the person accepts it, you may as well call him "слабак". There are exceptions and quirks, but generally the two are similar.

----------


## dzh

> Originally Posted by dzh  I totally agree with *alexei* - "щенок" doesn't mean "слабак".   Which has no relevance whatsoever upon the "щенок" vs "pussy" discussion. 
> And I disagree even then. If you really believe that someone is a "слабак", you may loudly call that person "щенок".

 Well, why not "горшок" for example? Or whatever I want to call him?  :: 
I tell you - people use "щенок" only for a person who much younger than they are.

----------


## net surfer

> If you really believe that someone is a "слабак", you may loudly call that person "щенок"; if you do not think that a guy is a "слабак", then you will think twice before calling him "щенок".

 LOL. If a person is a "слабак" you may call him "дебил", "неудачник", "болтун", "бездельник" whatever just because he can't punch you in the teeth. So what? You can use all these names with a meaning "слабак"? 
And if a guy is really dumb but way stronger than you, you don't call him 'dumb' because you're afraid. So it means by your theory that you can use "smart" as a synonym of "strong" :o

----------


## bad manners

Have you guys ever heard about "necessary and sufficient conditions"? If you have, then observe that this part:   

> If you really believe that someone is a "слабак", you may loudly call that person "щенок"

 establishes that "щенок" is a necessary condition for "слабак". Then   

> if you call somebody "щенок" and the person accepts it, you may as well call him "слабак"

 means that "щенок" is a sufficient condition for "слабак". 
Do you know what it means when A is necessary and sufficient for B? 
I am afraid you don't.

----------


## net surfer

LOL, man you're definetely trying to treak us.
Look, I'll take your statements but replace "слабак" with "weak guy" and "щенок" with "dumb guy" in order to show you how your theory works.   

> If you really believe that someone is a "weak guy", you may loudly call that person "dumb guy"

 establishes that "dumb guy" is a necessary condition for "weak guy". Then   

> if you call somebody "dumb guy" and the person accepts it, you may as well call him "weak guy"

 means that "dumb guy" is a sufficient condition for "weak guy".  So  dumb and weak - "generally the two are similar"? :) You can also replace "dumb" with whatever and get that it'll be similar to "weak". Amazing! Great theory!    

> Do you know what it means when A is necessary and sufficient for B?
> I am afraid you don't.

 Don't be afraid, you're not the only smart man here ;)

----------


## bad manners

> LOL, man you're definetely trying to treak us.

 Huh? 
Now, to your attempt at logical thinking. Strictly speaking, it does not follow that anyone accepting being loudly called "dumb" is weak. The person might be too dumb or too indifferent to understand that (incidentally, that applies to "щенок" as well). But in most cases, that implication is correct (and I mentioned that there were exceptions). A person accepting being loudly called "dumb" is (usually) equivalent to "weak". Just like a person accepting being loudly called "щенок" is (usually) "слабак". Notice that a kid is usually a "слабак" compared to an adult.   

> Great theory!

 Which theory? That two-way implication is equivalence? I'd be ashamed to call that "theory".   

> Don't be afraid, you're not the only smart man here

 Show me them smart guys, please. I am desperate.

----------


## dzh

Уважаемый *bad manners*, Вы привели здесь замечательную теорию о том, что любого человека можно назвать любым словом, если он, конечно, не возражает   ::   Я Вам больше скажу - даже если возражает, Вы всё-равно можете это сделать, если находитесь на достаточно безопасном расстоянии от собеседника  ::   Только не понятно, какое это отношение имеет к  

> In english "pussy" also means a wimpy guy (it's even in the dictionary as an official definition!"

  

> I Russian, that would be "щенок" (puppy).

 Еще раз - так не говорят. 
"Щенок" DOESN'T mean a wimpy or weak or not brave person and that's all.

----------


## net surfer

> A person accepting being loudly called "dumb" is (usually) equivalent to "weak".

 Don't try to change the initial conditions. Nobody mentiond "accepting or not", "loudly or quietly". It was just about**:   

> "pussy" also means a wimpy guy

  

> I Russian, that would be "щенок" (puppy).

  

> pussy means "слабак", "маменькин сынок" whereas щенок means "молокосос", "мальчишка". Щенок doesn't imply weakness or cowardice.

 So you confirm that "dumb" is (usually) equivalent to "weak"?
In that case I see no point in arguing with you any longer. It's just a waste of time.

----------


## Friendy

Though I wouldn't say that "pussy" equals "щенок" I think there are contexts when they may be interchangeable. That is when the main purpose of the speaker is to call the other a demeaning name to point out his physical inferiority.
For example:
What? Are you threatening me, pussy?
Чего? Ты угрожаешь мне, щенок?
But that still doesn’t make them synonyms, if, for example, this phrase was addressed by a youngster to an old man it wouldn't be right to use "щенок" in the Russian text.

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  A person accepting being loudly called "dumb" is (usually) equivalent to "weak".   Don't try to change the initial conditions. Nobody mentiond "accepting or not", "loudly or quietly".

 Oh really? In that case you can call anyone anything. You might even call California's governor "pussy". Changing initial conditions, my arse. I simply stated them explicitly.   

> So you confirm that "dumb" is (usually) equivalent to "weak"?

 No. Having reading comprehension problems again?

----------


## net surfer

> Oh really? In that case you can call anyone anything. You might even call California's governor "pussy". Changing initial conditions, my arse. I simply stated them explicitly.

 LOL You're so funny. Tell me man, 2x2=4 (in decimal system) only if it's said loudly and someone accepted it? And in a whisper it could be 5? ;)   

> [quote:3usoms82]So you confirm that "dumb" is (usually) equivalent to "weak"?

 No. Having reading comprehension problems again?[/quote:3usoms82]
No, just checking out your memory. Test failed. I'm really sorry. 
PS: ж*пу свою оставь в покое, с головой сперва разберись :/

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  Oh really? In that case you can call anyone anything. You might even call California's governor "pussy". Changing initial conditions, my arse. I simply stated them explicitly.   LOL You're so funny. Tell me man, 2x2=4 (in decimal system) only if it's said loudly and someone accepted it? And in a whisper it could be 5?

 What does that have to do with calling people names? You do seem to have one huge reading comprehension problem.   

> [quote:3eoavgyh][quote:3eoavgyh]So you confirm that "dumb" is (usually) equivalent to "weak"?

 No. Having reading comprehension problems again?[/quote:3eoavgyh]
No, just checking out your memory. Test failed. I'm really sorry.[/quote:3eoavgyh]
Have your vision checked. You quoted me saying 'A person accepting being loudly called "dumb" is (usually) equivalent to "weak".' Find ten differences. I hope I did not overwhelm your mental capabilities.   

> PS: ж*пу свою оставь в покое, с головой сперва разберись :/

 I just did and found your head seriously lacking.

----------


## kipsta

Hi there, it's me again. Thanks again for all your help on "kotik", she now calls me Kotik, and I call her Kisa... both affectionately. Anyway, she was in a philosophical mood today and said to me... 
"Jizn' Prekrasna" 
Can anyone shed light on this? 
Again, thanks for your help in advanced  ::

----------


## waxwing

Life is beautiful/wonderful/fantastic

----------


## kipsta

Wow, very prompt answer. Spasibo!  ::

----------


## Propp

That reminds me of 
— Жить хорошо...
—А хорошо жить — ещё лучше.   ::

----------


## kipsta

Hey again. 
This is turning into my own personal translation thread, I appologise in advanced  ::   
And, once again I need some help with translation... 
Sladkih Snov zolotko. Ti moy svet v okne, moya nadejda. Tseluyu 
Many thanks again  ::

----------


## DenisM

> Hey again. 
> This is turning into my own personal translation thread, I appologise in advanced   
> And, once again I need some help with translation... 
> Sladkih Snov zolotko. Ti moy svet v okne, moya nadejda. Tseluyu 
> Many thanks again

 Sladkih Snov zolotko 
=> Sweet dreams, my golden [boy] 
Ti moy svet v okne, moya nadejda.  
=> You're my light in the dark [literally 'in the window'], you're my hope. 
Tseluyu 
=> kiss

----------


## kipsta

Aha, once again I'm in need of your translation services, sorry to be such a pain   ::   
"bainki bayu (sproim, v jizni ne naydesh perevod)" 
I get the last part, something about not being able to translate the first part in my life!  ::  
but if the whole thing could be translated, that be much appreciated. 
Many thanks!  ::

----------


## net surfer

> "bainki bayu (sproim, v jizni ne naydesh perevod)" 
> I get the last part, something about not being able to translate the first part in my life! :D 
> but if the whole thing could be translated, that be much appreciated. 
> Many thanks! :)

 Баиньки баю. I bet you won't find a translation in your life. 
Баиньки баю is something you say when you're rocking a baby to sleep.

----------


## kipsta

edit: never mind, i figured the translation i was requesting in this post (so removed it)  ::  
just wanted to say thanks again for all your help... I doubt this will be the last time either   ::

----------


## nightfaerie

sorry but back to the cat thing (really quick I promise): 
Just wondering, but I've also heard of кошка as a normal non-vulgar term for cat......is that right? Also is there a difference in word choice if you were describing a house cat rather than a wild cat, like a lion?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Кошка is a regular cat, кот is used for male only.  Lion is лев. Which wild cat?

----------


## nightfaerie

not any one in particular. But for example in English you can't really call a giant tiger a "kitty"...  But it's ok you answered my main question. Thanks

----------


## net surfer

> But for example in English you can't really call a giant tiger a "kitty"

 You can't call it in Russian as well.

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by nightfaerie  But for example in English you can't really call a giant tiger a "kitty"   You can't call it in Russian as well.

 Unless you want to show affection or talk funny or cute.
Mother to a child (as they are watching a tiger or some other wild cat): Смотри какая большая киса!

----------


## net surfer

Не подходите ко мне близко - я тигрёнок, а не киска!
;)

----------

